# Is planning needed to put balcony/garden terrace on flat roof?



## SPUDZ (25 Jan 2013)

As the title suggests, is planning permission required to put balcony/veranda area on top of flat roof porch area to the back of a house?Can you put replace exisiting first floor bedroom window with doors to open on to exisitng flat roof?...


----------



## cmalone (25 Jan 2013)

*Balcony not exempt from planning...*

No - specifically excluded from exemption by Part 1, Schedule 2, Column 2, Condition 7. - (Page 156).

_7. The roof of any extension shall not be used as a balcony or roof garden._

http://www.environ.ie/en/Legislation/DevelopmentandHousing/Planning/FileDownLoad,8797,en.pdf


PM if you need further guidance.


----------



## SPUDZ (25 Jan 2013)

Thanks.What about a juliet balcony then...exempt I assume as not using exisitng roof?


----------



## Docarch (25 Jan 2013)

The other way of looking at it is, if it is not specififically stated as exempt, then in needs planning permission.  

Your 'Juliet' balcony would require planning permission.


----------

